# Weekly Studio Lighting Workshops In Las Vegas



## vegasvisionstudios (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi, we offer a multitude of different studio lighting technique workshops at Vegas Vision Studios Every Wednesday evening from 6:30 - 9:30 PM

In addition our Weekend With The Masters  workshop series offers larger 1-3 day events every 4-5 weeks at various locations around the country and or local Mansions.

The next Weekend with the Masters event is coming up this weekend in a gorgeous 6,000 sq. ft. contemporary loft home with panoramic views of the Las Vegas Valley including a 4th story rooftop hot tub view of the Strip. These are Fashion Glamor Nude workshops with no more then a 2:1 photographer to model ratio and shooting etiquette on the set that ensure that all attendees go home with unique content.

We still have 2 spots left in this event if anyone wants to join us. If you mention The Photo Forum when you RSVP I will discount your ticket $75 as a welcome as we are new to this community.

For more info on this workshop or to see the full calendar of upcoming events visit Vegas Vision Workshops

Please note that do to there being nude photos in the groups Meetup galleries that Meetup.com has made us make the group private but you can always leave the group after looking around if it does not interest you but very few leave 

Here is a video promo cut from a previous Weekend With The Masters




 
Thanks
Bobby Deal
Vegas Vision Studios


----------



## edieg (Dec 7, 2009)

vegasvisionstudios said:


> Hi, we offer a multitude of different studio lighting technique workshops at Vegas Vision Studioswww.lasvegashotels.org





vegasvisionstudios said:


> Every Wednesday evening from 6:30 - 9:30 PM
> 
> In addition our Weekend With The Masters  Tours Vegas workshop series offers larger 1-3 day events every 4-5 weeks at various locations around the country and or local Mansions.
> 
> ...


________
Excellent work and beautiful art!


----------



## edieg (Feb 26, 2010)

vegasvisionstudios said:


> Hi, we offer a multitude of different studio lighting technique workshops at Vegas Vision Studios Every Wednesday evening from 6:30 - 9:30 PM
> 
> In addition our Weekend With The Masters  workshop series offers larger 1-3 day events every 4-5 weeks at various locations around the country and or local Mansions.
> 
> ...


________
Can you please give me a little more info on the groups meetup galleries?


----------

